# connecter son du jeu



## SniffierPond (Aug 26, 2020)

Bonjour,
je désire enregistrer le son de mon jeu sur obs studio.
Comment faire?
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse,
SniffierPond


----------



## yakafm (Sep 2, 2020)

Bonjour :)
il faut passer par une application qui permet de capter le son interne du Mac. Dans mon cas, j'utilise Boom 3D  car je l'avais acheté bien avant d'utiliser OBS.
D'autres solutions existent ( voir par exemple ceci :https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/advanced-audio-capture-mac-os-x.142/ )
ou ceci (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/os-x-capture-audio-with-ishowu-audio-capture.505/) mais personnellement, je n'ai pas persévéré avec iShowu vu que Boom me satisfait largement.


----------



## SniffierPond (Sep 8, 2020)

Merci.
Mais est ce qu'il est possible d'enregistrer  le son en direct et l'envoyer sur obs avec boom 3d?


----------



## yakafm (Sep 30, 2020)

(je viens seulement de voir la question)
Je suis aussi novice en la matière. Qu'entendez-vous par "enregistrer le son" ? Quel son ? Celui du jeu, celui du micro, les deux ?

Dans mon cas, j'utilise la caméra virtuelle pour diffuser dans des conversations Teams. Et, le son de mes applications passent (exemple, YouTube ou Deezer ).
J'avais peur que les micros ne captent le son des HP du Mac, mais à première vue je n'ai pas d'accrochage (un peu, certainement, mais inaudible, ayant testé avec et sans micro).

Il faudra faire des tests pour le mixage, je viens de me rendre compte que mes micros sont un peu faibles avec une musique en fond et tous les niveaux ne dépassant pas les -6db.
Je ne m'étais jamais enregistré, étant en "live" et ne mélangeant pas les sources audio (je donne des formations à des collègues via Teams).


----------



## SniffierPond (Sep 30, 2020)

Je souhaite enregistrer ma voix( ça je sais faire) avec un enregistrement de mon écran( je sais aussi faire) et le son de mon jeu en arrière plan.

J'ai vu qu'il y avait sur obs une option "capturer le son (sortie)" mais cela ne semble pas marcher.


----------



## JamLion (Oct 1, 2020)

J'ai également le même problème avec OBS. Je pense que vous devez installer un programme supplémentaire pour l'accompagner, mais je ne veux pas payer. Y a-t-il un moyen de le faire?


----------



## yakafm (Oct 8, 2020)

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/os-x-capture-audio-with-ishowu-audio-capture.505/   (logiciel gratuit)
( il faut peut-être faire un mixte des explications données pour l'installation "avant Mojave" et "Mojave et Catalina" (ne fusse que dans les réglages du "Configurateur Audio et Midi" du Mac.


----------

